# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  طرق تخفيف ألم تقويم الأسنان

## mohamed73

تعتبر آلام الأسنان من أصعب الآلام التي  يتعرض لها الكثيرين ، فالأسنان كأي جزء من أجزاء الجسم تتعرض للعديد من  المشكلات ، وهي عرضة لأمراض وإلتهابات كثيرة ، والتي تكون سببآ لآلام صعبة  بالأسنان ، لذلك يعمل البعض دائمآ على الحفاظ على أسنانهم لتجنب آلامها  الشديدة ، والتي تؤثر على الجسم كله ، وتصيب المريض بالضيق والتعب ، لكن  المشكلة أيضآ أن علاج الأسنان يسبب لها الآلام ، والتي من الممكن أن تستمر  لفترة طويلة ، ومن أكثر الأشياء التي يجريها العديد من الأشخاص لتجميل شكل  الأسنان والحفاظ على مظهرها الجيد هي خطوة عمل تقويم للأسنان .
 ويلجأ الكثيرين لعمل تقويم للأسنان ، فقد  تكون الأسنان لدى البعض غير مرتبة أو منظمة ، وشكلها الجمالي غير جيد ،  فيلجأ الأشخاص المصابون بهذه المشكلة لتقويمها ، وإصلاح شكلها لتصبح أفضل  مما هي عليه ، والحقيقة أن نتائج تقويم الاسنان  تعتبر رائعة ، وتنجح لدى الجميع ، وتحسن من شكل الأسنان بدرجة كبيرة  وملحوظة ، لكن المشكلة أن حتى تقويم الأسنان ككل علاجات الأسنان يسبب آلام  للأسنان ، فبعد عمل تقويم للأسنان يعاني الكثيرين من آلام بالأسنان ، والتي  قد تستمر لفترة طويلة ، لكن هناك عددآ من الطرق الطبيعية ، والتي تساعد  على تخفيف آلام الأسنان الناتجة عن التقويم . *طرق تخفيف ألم تقويم الأسنان :* *1 – المسكنات والمهدئات :* عند  إنتهاء الطبيب من تركيب تقويم الأسنان في العيادة ، يجب أن يسأل المريض من  طبيبه أن يمنحه أحد أنواع المسكنات ومهدئات الألم المناسبة له ، حتى تسكن  من ألم تقويم الأسنان ، والذي من المفترض أن يزول في خلال فترة زمنية قصيرة  لا تزيد عن أسبوع أو أسبوعين من بعد تركيبه ، والمسكنات  تساعد على زوال الألم تدريجيآ ، ومن المسكنات المناسبة لعلاج هذه الآلام  هي الأسبرين ، والايبوبروفين ، والتايلينول ، لكن الطبيب هو من يحدد المسكن  والجرعة المناسبة . *2 – أكياس الثلج :* يمكن  استخدام أكياس الثلج لتخفيف ألم تقويم الأسنان ، ويمكن استخدام الثلج من  خلال إحضار كيس من مكعبات الثلج من الفريزر، ووضعها في منديل مصنوع من  القماش ، ثم يتم وضعه على الأسنان . *3 – عدم تناول أطعمة مقرمشة :* بعد  تركيب التقويم ، ينصح الطبيب المريض أن يتجنب في الفترة الأولى تناول  الأطعمة المقرمشة ، أو الأطعمة كبيرة الحجم ، والحلوى الهلامية ، لأنها  تضغط على تقويم الأسنان فتسبب ألمآ كبيرآ بها ، كما أنها تسبب صعوبات في تنظيف الاسنان ، وهو ما ينتهي بألم الأسنان أيضآ . *4 – كمادات الغسول :*  تعمل الكمادات الدافئة على تخفيف ألم الأسنان ، وعلاج إلتهابات اللثة ،  ويمكن استخدام غسولات الأسنان الطبية ، ووضعها دافئة في الفم ، وهناك أنواع  من غسولات الفم تسكن الألم من خلال تخدير الفم لمدة تصل إلى 24 ساعة . *5 – المشروبات الباردة :* ما  لا يعلمه الكثيرون أن المشروبات الباردة تعمل كمسكن لآلام اللثة والأسنان ،  كما أنها تقلل من الإحساس بالألم لفترة بعد تناولها ، فيمكن شرب الماء  البارد ، والعصائر الباردة ، مع اهمية تجنب هذه الطريقة إن كان الشخص يعاني  من حساسية الأسنان ، لأن هذه المشروبات وقتها ستيبب له ألمآ مضاعفآ . *6 – تناول الشوربات :* يمكن  تناول الحساء بكثرة في الفترة الأولى من بعد تركيب تقويم الأسنان ، فيمكن  تناول شوربة الخضروات ، ويمكن تناول شوربة كريمة الدجاج ، او المشروم ،  وشوربة الشعيرية ، وغيرها من الأطعمة اللينة التي لا يبذل معها الشخص جهدآ  في المضغ . *7 – تجنب المشروبات الثقيلة :* يحب  البعض تناول بعض المشروبات الثقيلة ، والتي يحتاج الشخص بعدها تنظيف  أسنانه بشكل جيد ، وتنظيف الأسنان في بداية تركيب التقويم يسبب ألمآ كبيرآ ،  لذلك يجب تجنب هذه المشروبات لمدة أسبوعين من بعد تركيب التقويم . *8 – عدم لمس التقويم بالأسنان :* يقوم  البعض بلمس التقويم بأسنانه ، وهو ما يسبب ألمآ بالأسنان ، كما أن ذلك قد  يضطر الطبيب إلى نزع التقويم وتركيبه مرة أخرى ، وهو ما يسبب ألمآ جديدآ  بالاسنان . *9 – وضع بلسم الشفاه :* يمكن وضع بلسم الشفاه المرطب عند حافتي الشفاه لمنع تشققهما ، نتيجة تركيب التقويم .

----------

